# Free trip for one (1)



## emeraldcozy (Oct 3, 2007)

Leaving Saturday around 8 or 9 am. On the "BOAT WITH NO NAME" and Deeplines. Trying for Spanish, Kings and maybe some close Offshore (If weax permits.)



Plan on MAYBE anchoring and chumming up some cobia, that is up in the air though. 



Just need fishing license, not asking for any money for gas or such. 



TWO POLE MAX, and if you want to bring your special bait. 



You also need to bring YOUR drinks and food. 



This is just a fishing trip for fun, nothing serious.



INVITATION is only open to folks with no boat. You can not be offended by adult beverages and politics/religion discussion is not allowed on the boat. 



Call Murph on his cell if you have anymore questions. 205-305-3373


----------



## emeraldcozy (Oct 3, 2007)

Sure, but its a 4mb MS WORD doc. you gonne be able to download that ??:banghead:banghead:moon:moon


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Heck a trip with Murph would almost be worth the trip down!!!!810 miles....I should be there already...:banghead...I'm boatless(for the ocean anyway)....:boo:letsdrink....Tell Murph I said HI...:letsdrink


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I wish you could make it Bill. 

Hossfly just post some stupid shit sometimes, Like we all do. 

I just can't figure out what is so wrong with Reguesting that you have a fishing lic. , bring your own drink and food.

We are going on a SHORT or SMALL trip so only 2 fishing poles on a boat and I'm allowing your special bait. 

I'm paying for all the gas and I drink beer while fishing. 

I HAVE NEVER ALLOWED POLITICS/RELIGION ALLOWED ON THE BOAT. 

Marcus and I are going out no matter what but only folks without a boat will be allowed to go out with us on this trip. That is a decision I made........ The big German and myself can have a fine day without any help but thought I would throw that out there.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn good to see you on here Murph - I'm over in Bahrain for a wee bit of Easter fun - and Deliberate Planning. Have a bunch of fun catch you when I get back.



:toast

Stressless


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang - sorry I missed seeing this one - I would've been all over it. Hope you guys had a good time.


----------

